# Just got BFP and Period Cramping**updated**



## Loopy Loo (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi All

Never thought i would see the line on the test but i did on friday and got my long awaited BFP!!!
i am now really nervous, i had a internal scan on sat morning when my Con confirmed my pregnancy and i have been having cramping on and off since.. 
i am also on 2 400mg pessarys of Cyclogest morning and night

can anyone help

Louise


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Could this be from the scan hun? I'm sure it'll pass, is it worth speaking to your cons/GP just to be sure.


xxxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Congrats on the BFP, I think Kerry may be right and the cramping could be caused by the scan, I had loads of cramping after my last internal scan.  I would definitely go the Dr and get it checked out though.

Good luck to you and lots of      

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Huge congrats 

was it with clomid or met + clomid?

Why dont you pop onto the "bun in the oven" thread, i'm sure all the other bfp ladies will be able to help you out and reassure you.

take care and good luck xxx


----------



## Loopy Loo (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for replies, i have posted on other board but no answers as yet!!
i have just phoned my clinic and am currently waiting on call back.....

lou
x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Let us know hun won't you, and try not to worry.


----------



## Loopy Loo (Dec 5, 2005)

sorry flowerpot did not answer your question!
i was on 50mg of clomid (7th round) and i was on Met as well although i was very naughty and did not take them all the time as they made me feel so sick!!!
i did have my HCG injection later in this cycle (day 13 instead of 11 or 12) so maybe that helped although i am sure its more to do with going on a wild hen weekend on my 2ww!!! all that vodka obviously helped..

Lou
xx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Hang on in there Lou - I had awful cramping during the early weeks - it can be a sign of everything stretching rather than a problem


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulations hun. As the others say try not to worry - let us know what your clinic says.

Binty


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Congratulations - I had cramping for ages after my BFP, so don't worry!!

V xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations !!

Hope the pain eases up...its fairly common in early pg so try not to worry too much but if concerned then speak with your consultant 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## chillidog (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi 

Congratulations - , I felt like I was going to get my period for about the first 9 weeks - my best friend the same.  Speak to your consultant though and they will put your mind at rest for you. 

Chilli xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Massive Congratulations,

I would check it out with the Dr too, just to put your mind at rest. I think its only a problem when you get cramping and bleeding, so sounds fine    

Glad you said you were drinking and its still worked, cos i drink quite a bit whilst socialising and worry its hindering my chances. Im off clomid now after doing 5 cycles with no luck, keep thinking maybe if,.... i'd stopped the alcohol, but then again lots of ladies get caught after a good night out!! Well done. TC.

Jo xx


----------



## Loopy Loo (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quick update.. 
phoned hospital and took the rest of week off of work so have been lazing around and doing nothing and the cramping has subsided considerably.
Think i was panicking a lot also as have been waiting for this like all of you for so long that my state of mind was all over the place. Mother gave me the lecture on positive state of mind and thats what i am focusing on.
thank you very much for all your replies that have helped so much!!!

love to you all....

Louise
xx


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Congrats on your BFP.

Just to try and reassure you, I was on clomid at the begining of the year and fell preg in March after m/c in feb.  I had bad cramping until I was about 8wks gone. I had scans and everything to check all was ok and luckily it was, and I'm now 25+6wks.  I was told that some women unfortunately suffer alot of cramps at this stage, esp those who have been on some form of treatment.  

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!! 

Just rest as much as possible and get others to do as much as possible for you.


----------

